# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kristal në mjegull

## e_kalter

Nuk te shoh me. 
Me dukesh dhe me zhdukesh mes mjegulles.
Rrezet e kristalta sa pak me ngrohen...
Te ndjej qe po te humb...
Kristal ne mjegull.
Me shpirt te brishte, 
Me gunen e mosperfilljes mbuluar
Teper i lemuar per tu kapur pas teje
Teper i kerkuar, per tu mbajtur prej meje
Pas dhimbjes tende me ler te ngecem...
...Stoli e cmuar.....

----------


## Altina

Hapat e MI ne kete rruge.....
Jehojne ne nje rruge tjeter 
ku
degjohen Hapat e TU 
qe 
kaluar kane  kete rruge 
Vetem MJEGULLA eshte reale

----------


## e_kalter

Dhimbja behet  hallka
Dhe hallkat lidhen zinxhir,
Une eci zbathur 
Ne rrugen e pelegrineve
Me zinxhirin tim varur ne shpirt.
Dhe jehona e perplasjeve te tij
Jehon, aty, ku me vone
do te kalosh ti.

----------


## kristal

Vec pluhur do te ngelem
se piken lote,se leshove
rreke e dhimbjes do behem
do ngelem vec mirenjohje.

Nje dite kam fryre si ere
te nesermen si veri
plogeshtia me ka mbuluar
se cadren ta lash ty.

Do kthehem ndoshta neser
kur syte te jene verbuar
e tinguj s'do degjoj
s'pranove qe te duash.

Nen klithmat e nates
vec nje enderr ndajme
tani qe s'jemi bashke 
kristal do te therras.

and than again

----------


## e_kalter

Une erdha, te trokita ne deren e endrave
Atehere kur gjumi te kishte marre
Por ti ishe larg me endrra te tjera
Dhe endra ime ishte shume e bardhe

Dhe endra ime ishte shume e bute
Nuk ngjante me endrat e tua
Trokitja e saj e lehte ne dere
Teper e brishte, per tu degjuar.

----------


## Shiu

Unë erdha, të mbështolla me ëndërra
Që netëve të errëta gjumi të të marrë
Por shpejt të mashtruan ëndërra të tjera
Nuk e shihje më ëndërrën time të bardhë...

----------


## e_kalter

Mjellmat, vdesin te heshtura
si endrrat
Buze liqenit tim te dhimbjes
ndersa  bie muzg i shkrire
varur ne cep te gjysemhenes.

Dhe pikat e gezimit tend
bejne rrathe
Mbi suprinen e lemuar
Te liqenit tim te dhimbjes

Rrathe rrathe rrathe....
Shushurima e shimbshme
prish heshtjen e buzevdekjes.

----------


## e_kalter

Une e di,
Ty malli per mua 
do te te marre.
Ti mallin, me dege te njoma
do thuresh kurore.
Ne dege te pemes 
poshte dritares tende,
do e varesh.
Ne muzg, 
kur flladi ta perkunde,
Ti do degjosh 
Tingujt e te qeshures time.

----------


## Altina

Dhe ora e murit zgjohet nga gjumi i plumbte
Dhe ziejne prrenjte e digjen druret menduar
Dhe bari qep me gjilperen e dites mugetiren
Keshtu mengjesi ne syte e mi te celur hedh rrenje.......

----------


## e_kalter

Dite e kote,
kembet terheq zvarre ne asfalt
si femije,
qe kepucet e vellait me te madh
ka veshur.
Minutat fluturojne te cmendura
mbi asgjene,
dhe mua me flene, krahet, kembet
qerpiket.
Dhe fjalet flene te hedhura 
andej_kendej,
Si rrobat para seksit 
neper dhome.
Vetem bota ime e pertejme
rri zgjuar.
e vetmja fije e gjalle 
tek une.
Neser, me ate fije, floket e diellit
do ti lidh,
Ty dite, qe sot me duar prej femije
po me mbyt.

----------


## e_kalter

"naten" dhe..... asgje... 
asgje..., 
per petalet e keputura 
nje nga nje perbaltur 
asgje..., 
per te nesermen qe 
nuk do kete 
asgje..., 
per veren e munguar 
dhe dimrin e dhimbjes 
asgje...., 
per cfare ka qene 
dhe me nuk do jete 
asgje..., 
per endrat e thyera 
(me mire endra te thyera 
se endra te genjyera) 
asgje..., 
per eklipsin e diellit 
dhe diten e kthyer ne nate 
......................... 
neser lind nje dite e re 
shtatzene  me.... 
asgje...

----------


## e_kalter

Ne nje bote 
Ku te pamundura nuk ka, 
................................... 

Pikat e bashkimit te paraleleve 
Jane vullkane qe shperthejne 
Jane Niagara qe derdhen 
Tinguj vibrues. 

Pikat e bashkimit... 
Jane uragane qe mbeshtjellin frikerat 
Jane terheqja e te kundertave te magneteve 
Njollat e ndriteshme te diellit 

Prerjet e paraleleve 
Jane shkulme te ngrohta ere 
Qe shpirtin ta bejne rremuje 
Pika pa te neserme dhe te ardhme 

Jane verbimi drejtezave rrugehumbura 
Pabindshmerisht, mbi njera tjetren perplasur 
Jane vetem caste, qe nuk zgjasin kurre perjete 
Jane PRIVILEGJ........!

----------


## e_kalter

Dje, kam pare nje djale te vogel qe luante me nje zhuzhak te gjelber. E kishte lidhur insektin per kembe me nje fije dhe sapo ai bente te fluturonte apo te largohej pak, e terhiqte drejt vetes. Pastaj e leshonte prap dhe e linte te ikte dhe perseri e terhiqte, sapo zhuzhaku largohej me shume se cduhej. Nuk donte ta humbiste. E merrte afer dhe e studionte. I shikonte krahet jeshile syte  dhe kembet e vockela.
Ne nje moment te caktuar, zhuzhaku i dha kraheve dhe cuditerisht fluturoi. Djali i habitur dhe i merzitur shikoi fundin e fijes me te cilen e kishte lidhur. Kemba e keputur e insektit kishte mbetur ne fije....  :i ngrysur:

----------


## e_kalter

Atje ku pushoja ne qetesi
Nen barin e gjelber
dhe nen nje ulli
Kur treteshin dhe treteshin
dhe duart dhe syte....
Qendronte e gjalle
Vec nje ender per ty
Nje ender, me vesen e barit ushqyer
Nje ender nga deget e ullirt freskuar
Nje ender as eshter as mendim...
...........................................
Pikerisht atehere erdhe ti
Barin e shkele dhe te gjelbrin ulli
Nga rrenjet e shkule,
Dhe mua bashke me endren e gjalle per ty
Nga varri nga nxorre
Dhe na vrave perseri!

----------


## e_kalter

Atje, ku kaq gjate te prita
Dhe ti nuk arrite dot kurre
U rrit nje lule e kalter
Me rrenjet shtrenguar nen gure.
................................

----------


## e_kalter

Portret

Gishta te holle delikat
Dhe tingujt pikuar nga to
Buzeqeshje e pafajshme feminore
Nga floket e gjate hijesuar
Dhe syte.... ah syte nuk ti mbaj mend
por lekuren e bute  mjekerrshkurter
Dhe perseri tingju tinguj tinguj
Nga tastiera mbi lekuren time
Dhe prap buzeqeshja e hutuar
Qe vinte nga larg dhe larg shkonte
Dhe une serish aty prane
Nga tinguj e tinguj mbuluar.

ps. heren tjeter ne shkembim
te cme dhe.
Per syte e tu do shkruaj.

----------


## e_kalter

Per nje mik te vjeter

Me thua qe te ka munguar 
nje si mua? 
Po ti frike nga une ke pasur, 
Mos harro. 
Mos harro, ti kurre nuk me pe ne sy 
Tani te lutem mos me thuaj 
"Me ka munguar, nje si ty."

----------


## e_kalter

Per nje mik te ri

Une prirem cuditshem ndaj teje
ti cuditerisht me ndjek
labirintheve te te njejtes loje
Te dy rraskapitur, munduar
Dhe veshim here ti dhe here une
Te njejtin fat, sozi te arnuar
I etur per shterje,
E shterur nga etja,
Labirintheve te te njejtes loje
S'mbahet mend sa shekuj pa u takuar.

----------


## e_kalter

Hedh syte ne fushe te betejes
vec tym dhe balte peme te thyera
Kufomat kapice nje mbi nje
Atje ku luftuan vec tre.

Qielli, nje qiell i murrme
Qe s'kishte as diell as re
Si shpirt i harruar rendonte
Aty ku luftuan vec tre.

As kishte te humbur dhe as te fituar
Larguar ne drejtime te kunderta qe te tre
Dhe kuja nje kuje e heshtur,
Pezull mbi kufomat nje mbi nje

----------


## Shiu

me vesën e buzëve të tua
etjen time do ta njomja

e pastaj

pak më lartë do të ngjitesha
retë e mbarësuara t'i gudulis

pak më thellë do të depërtoja
ujërat nëntokësorë t'i trazoj

e pastaj

le të bie shi pandërprerë e le të shpërthejnë gurrat
le të përmbytet një botë e tërë po u desh
por unë 
varkën e Noes as që kam ndërmend ta kërkoj...

----------

